# Do I meet with him or just have him send me the paperwork?



## Foxesandowls (Sep 15, 2017)

He texted me and said that he had our divorce paperwork. Said that he had only skimmed it. Wants to meet for lunch today. 

Our split is "amicable"--we've already sold the house, each of us has purchased our own new place, I kept the dogs. The only thing that is left is a formality--signing and filing. 

I don't want to see him though. And I sure as heck don't want to sit at lunch with him and go through our divorce paperwork and then have to come back to work. 

I believe strongly that our split was the best thing for BOTH of us, but it still hurts having a nearly 17 year marriage END. 

Do you know? I just answered my own question. Thanks. 

I'm going to ask him to send me a copy of the paperwork.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Good choice!


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

I totally agree with the answer to your own question 🙂


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Hell no. There is no need to see him. Good decision


----------

